# PRIDE FC: REAL DEAL Fighter Salaries



## hutchykurt (Oct 18, 2006)

Main Event Fighters

-Fedor Emelianenko: $100,000 (defeated Mark Coleman)

-Mark Coleman: $70,000 (lost to Fedor Emelianenko)


Main Card Fighters

-Josh Barnett: $60,000 (defeated Pawel Nastula)

-Dan Henderson: $50,000 (defeated Vitor Belfort)

-Kevin Randleman: $40,000 (lost to Mauricio "Shogun" Rua)

-Vitor Belfort: $30,000 (lost to Dan Henderson)

-Eric "Butterbean" Esch: $30,000 (defeated Sean O'Haire)

-Mauricio "Shogun" Rua: $25,000 (defeated Kevin Randleman)

-Pawel Nastula: $20,000 (lost to Josh Barnett)

-Phil Baroni: $15,000 (defeated Yosuke Nishijima)

-Yosuke Nishijima: $15,000 (lost to Phil Baroni)

-Sean O'Haire: $15,000 (lost to Eric "Butterbean" Esch)

-Kazuhiro Nakamura: $10,000 (defeated Travis Galbraith)

-Robbie Lawler: $10,000 (defeated Joey Villasenor)

-Joey Villasenor: $3,000 (lost to Robbie Lawler)

-Travis Galbraith: $2,000 (lost to Kazuhiro Nakamura)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $495,000


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*O' Haire got $15,000 for losing? :laugh: 
I would have fought for him for that much.

Of couse it's easy money for Fedor when his opponent is Coleman. Rua should be paid more.*


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

hmm how much was the take in? 100k top end is not alot at all. Liddel made what 250K for his last bout?


Anyone know if this is relatively low for Pride fighters? I can see however and something i like is that the other fighters on the card made alot more then UFC.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow paying shogun 25,000 is a joke..he should be making Chuck and Tito money, that really pisses me off


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

where exactly did you get this from? mind posting the source?


----------

